# Warre' and Natural Beekeeping Quickstart



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've come across a great, concise, beautifully illustrated guide for building and running Warre' vertical top bar hives. The photos are a great construction guide all by themselves.

It's a free pdf. But will require following a few links, having a valid email address and replying to a confirmation before downloading. Check it out Nick Hampshire's site at:

http://thebeespace.net/warre-hive/

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't had time to download it yet (dial up). Another suggestion would be Beekeeping For All by Abbe Warre. After reading this I found that what he had to say made a lot of sense. Hope to have an active hive this year.


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm reading more and more from this site and am impressed with this concept. I'm a newbie, so before spending any more on conventional equipment I think my husband will have to make a few of these for me.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

mariongoose said:


> I'm reading more and more from this site and am impressed with this concept. I'm a newbie, so before spending any more on conventional equipment I think my husband will have to make a few of these for me.


Due to time constraints, have him make whatever is quicker to make, either TBH or Warre' as the season is passing. Good luck.


----------

